# who has the best price for the new P220 SAO?



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I am trying to get sources and pricing for the new P220 SAO.
Does anyone have any good sources for this model?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Eek! No. The shop I work at had one ages ago and I think it sold for around $912.


----------



## captkirk9195 (Nov 10, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> Eek! No. The shop I work at had one ages ago and I think it sold for around $912.


(yes this an old thread) I bought mine, dual tone SAO, this week for $859 before taxes, etc.

Jason


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

I've got a minty Carry SAO I'm selling. After 200 rounds I'm just not an SAO guy. Bought a DA/SA instead and this must go. I've got an interested party in trading, but if it falls through: Cineski (at) yahoo (dot) com.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

Try SCP Firearms or Ordnance Outsellers. Google their websites.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My indoor range has a nice one for sale. It also happens to be a 'First Production Run' and is so stamped on the front of the slide. It's exactly like mine. P220R45-TSS-SAO They are asking $680 for it. Pm me if anyone would like to contact this FFL owner and seriously interested in purchasing this pistol. I wish I would have known before I got mine 6 weeks before.


----------

